# Hopefully new tt owner



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

hi everyone, hopefully on Wednesday I will become a 2001 Audi tt 1.8 quatro owner!  deposit paid.. I live a long way away but it's from a car garage so I know likely more expensive but living where I do options are limited.... Going to be a long wait until Wednesday and then I get my first drive a 400+ mile trip home! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi aarond, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply..
Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello & welcome to TT ownership & the TTF.


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply  One I have looked at full service history, just over 90,000 miles. Already negotiated with the garage if its due a timing belt that will be done, I have put down a deposit so fingers crossed when I go down its all good. Have a feeling. They would only look at miles not age for timing belt, is it a bitch of a job I have replaced a few timing belts but not on a tt.

I will take a note of the things you said its a 1.8 not v6 and take her for a test drive to see.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone! So main things to check are timing belt being done and coolant temp is correct on test drive?


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Can I ask a question, this will be the most modern car I have owned. Up until now I have been a classics and cheaper car guy! I usually do everything to my cars myself and would like to continue doing so, I worked in a Renault garage for a couple of years and as a result know the importance of the Renault clip machine in erasing faults even after you fix a problem and also the usefulness they provide in fault finding.

So I was thinking of getting something to enable me to do this, a quick look on here and the VAG system came up, which I presume is the equivalent to the Renault clip machine and will find, and erase faults on I will say the German car manufactures?

However this is where I hit a snag, my parents have renaults, and we know how bad they are! So in an ideal world I would like to get a diagnostic tool which could erase and find faults on both, now I think an OBD2 one will do this ( not just the reader but the full setup).

So my questions,
does the vag system offer any benefits over OBD2 full system ( disregard cost, as OBD2 used for more than one car)?
Does the OBD2 system even do what I want for a mk1 TT?

Thanks again.... I can't wait until Wednesday!!! :lol:


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Another question anyone know if there is something similar to a good workshop manual e.g the likes if RAVE for the rovers


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry Bentley manual!!


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Why isn't it Wednesday yet...


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

away to start my trip to hopefully pick up my tt


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Help please ASAP, looking at the tt coolant temp I can't get to even reach 90 gets close after idling for a while but when driving drops down just below 70 ish is this normal?

Also radio in safe mode have the code but dealer says have to leave it for on hour or so keys in ignition to reset before I can put it in, it's a concert I think.

Thanks


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh and also typical poor phone signal and no 3G think coolant temp may be thermostat is it an ok job?

The radio?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes appears to be thermostat if temp dropping & not getting to 90.
Having to wait for radio, means wrong code has been put in a number of times.
Hoggy.


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah he said as been switched on and off a few times, I'm pondering otherwise all good just had timebelt done.


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

And full service history up into then, wear to drivers bolster but that expected 90,000 miles and its £4300 but its a garage not independent so with month warranty


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Headlamp washers not working either


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Headlamp washers not working either

Centre reads 72c dashpod reads just under 75 so dashpod ok?


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok so I bought her!  but with the faffing about checking things wanted to get the tracking done, and sorting out the washers a fuse didn't leave there until much later so had to cave and stay at a hotel half way up. Got to say very happy  there is a slight chatter from the turbo on lift off this normal on the audis wasn't sure with there dump valve type.

Also I wasn't blown away by performance, maybe someone in Aberdeen can get a test drive and tell me if it is on par with there's maybe I'm being unfair comparing it to my old fiat coupe but it would only have had slightly more power just maybe the turbo system delivered it differently. But I'm very happy nicest car I have ever owned! I have climate control!!! Although in fiddling on the way up managed to set an annoying beep everytime I reached a set speed


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chatter could mean the DV needs replacing, about £30 for an OEM one. If the air intake is non standard you will get more noise anyway.

Annoying beep is from speed warning, should reset to off when ignition is turned off.


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks, for the reply is there any way to test the bov? And to buy it am I looking at going to audi guessing motor factors don't do it? Also so on lift if the audi turbo should be silent looking at a few topics it seems that way, I must say it is very faint just now but it is noticeable


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry one final thing Im pretty sure can get the thermostat at just a motor factors assume pattern is ok? but the bov guessing I can't. Seen the tt shop so can order from there but was just on the off chance anyone new off a place in Glasgow, Dundee, or Aberdeen that may stock things like this and I could get on my way back up.

Thanks agsin for all your help, and be ware photos to follow once I get home!


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Well got her home 

















Wish I could say it was all roses though... Went in past audi got thermostat, dipstick tube, seal and ordered the Oem dump valve as believe that's causing boost issue.

Went down to get new tyres, knew was needed so that was fine but on way back exhaust blowing, raised her up and sure it's coming for the down tube above the flexi, not at the flexi though.

Also when had her up drivers inner cv boot, split grease everywhere!
The hid load adjustment broken on rear axle and cable tied back together.

They just mot'd the car and carried full service out including timing belt, granted i should have checked but I stupidly trusted them, phoned them to tell the problems Said would phone back guess tomorrow now.

Now im worried just everything combing by themselves could imagine overlooked but combined feels like exhaust was a dodgy repair, not just natural, and what else is there hiding, I presume removing the timing belt covers is easy enough? I will be expecting the belt for example! I'm gutted, wait and see what they say it may be a long400 mile journey to return her.

Does anyone know the cost of getting the drivers inner cv joint boot replaced?


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Really not sure what to do?

The exhaust is blowing above the flexi, looking on here to get the down pipe out need to take the bottom subframe out is that correct?
Also the sensors, are they similar to most other cars in that they are basically welded in now due to the heat? Or have people had success in removing them?

I'm really kicking myself, if it was private I would have checked all these things, just thought as was a garage and just having done mot it would have be fine, I will never make the mistake to trust garages again, first time I have ever purchased from a garage to. Absolutely gutted.

Also the driver inner cv boot replacement bit of confusion after reading things, is it necessary to remove driveshaft from hub then take out of gearbox, or have people managed to remove the cv joint and driveshaft from the gearbox but with the other end still in the hub?

If anyone has any ball park figures of how much a garage charge to do the jobs above and a price for the HID rear load sensor I would greatly appreciate it so have something to throw back at them.


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok a small update,
The garage I bought it from wanted me to take to another garage to get things checked and priced up ( I usually do all these things myself so this was already a pain! And they clearly don't believe me) but took it to mark at Pitcaple and I have to say he is a great guy. Can't say much just now, as will give the place down south the benefit of the doubt in getting things sorted as they see to be willing to. Time will tell, I have my fingers crossed but I just wanted to drive and clean her!

Lesson learned though, and just as the place looks nice sells expensive cars, offers warranty you should still check, I was tired, I trusted them. My fault. Lesson learned


----------

